# Kfz Innenraumträger selber bauen !



## Butch (20. April 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte meinen Dachträger in den Ruhestand schicken und mir einen Innenraumträger basteln. So ungefähr soll er aussehen:

http://www.mtb-biking.de/indexd.htm
(auf Eigenbau und dann Car Inside klicken)
(zwei alte Naben mit Winkeln auf ein Brett geschraubt, vordere Laufräder raus und Gabel einspannen)

Eigentlich alles ganz simpel, nur frage ich mich wie das Brett am Boden befestigt werden soll, oder ob es nur aufliegt. Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, oder etwas ähnliches schon gebaut ?

mfg
Butch


----------



## swiss (20. April 2006)

guckst du hier:

http://www.alouettecycles.ch/index2.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (20. April 2006)

Hi,
also ich habe mir das für mein Auto gemacht! Die Aluschiene wird recht und links über Gurte welche an den Ösen die sich am Boden befinden befestigt (Focus Tunier). Bei meinem Vater (Skota Oktavia) wurde die Aluschiene in die Vertiefung (kleingram Kofferraum) eingeklemmt helt auch super. Ich kann s Bike mitnehmen und geht klasse von der Hand. Den Rest kannst du ja auf den Bildern sehen.

easy


----------



## Butch (20. April 2006)

Den empfohlenen von swiss gibt es auch von bikeinside.de, obwohl Deiner funktioneller ist (drehbare Halter). Aber mit 190,- Euro doch recht happig. 
Obwohl ich der Teleskopstange nicht traue, bezüglich Beschädigung der Seiten evtl. aus Plastik.

Das Teil von easy sieht auch gut aus, aber ich habe niemanden aus der metallverarbeitenden Industrie an der Hand.

Aber schon mal Danke.

mfg
Butch


----------



## Baxx (21. April 2006)

Mein Vati hat sich sowas vor einer Weile gebaut: http://www.radstand.de

Der Trick der Befestigung: Die Rücksitze sind im hochgeklappten Zustand in Ösen verankert. Diese Ösen sind auf der Unterseite der Schiene nachgebildet, somit kann man die Schiene dann hinten an die umgeklappten Rücksitze stecken. Wir haben das mit Stahl gebaut, aber Massivholz dürfte auch kein Problem geben. Ich finde diese Art des Transport jedenfalls die beste, die Räder stehen extrem stabil und man hat sie immer im Blick  . Auf der anderen Seite geht natürlich der Platz im Innenraum verloren und etwas Dreck kommt auch rein.


----------



## Butch (21. April 2006)

Hi Baxx,

könntest Du bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder posten wie die Ösenbefestigung aussieht ?

Allgemein würde mich noch interessieren, wer eine "lose" Befestigung hat, also nur dieses eingelegte Brett und ob da was rutscht/klappert etc.

mfg
Butch


----------



## angry (21. April 2006)

die teile vom #easy# kriegste eigentlich in jedem baumarkt.bei den alu-profilen- bzw. dürften das regalbau-oder lichtschienen-teile sein. oder du probierst es beim alufutzi der sowas wie fenster und terrassentüren macht. in schön und teuer -aber auf jedem fall kriegst du das zeug beim hersteller von beleuchtungsanlagen (disco/konzerte/bühnenbau/messe) -versuchs beim verleiher-der gibt evtl alte zu kurze teile für umme raus.....so- jetzt geht mir die munni aus
viel spass beim basteln!


----------



## Baxx (21. April 2006)

Butch schrieb:
			
		

> könntest Du bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder posten wie die Ösenbefestigung aussieht ?



Hm, dazu müsste ich zu meinen Eltern und dort den Keller durchsuchen  . Hier mal ein Bild für eine grobe Vorstellung:






Jeweils eins von diesen Teilen kommt aussen unten an das Brett / an den Träger, der dann quasi von hinten an die Rücksitze gesteckt wird. Da musst du halt schauen wie das bei dir aussieht. Um es wieder zu lösen, wird der Umklapp-Mechanismus der Rücksitze betätigt.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (28. April 2006)

Hallo !!!

hier meine noch nicht 100% fertiger Indoorträger, ähnlich wie bei #easy# nur mit schwenkbarer Gabelaufnahme.

Für die Befestigung an der Rückbank mache ich mir die Ösen aus einer gebogenen 8er Gewindestange. Als Profilschiene habe ich ITEM 40x40 genommen mit einer 8er Profilnut. 

Muß noch alles miteinander verschrauben, es fehlen mir aber noch die Klemmwinkel und die Zeit.

Gesamtkosten (ohne Zeit) 40Euro.
















MMN


----------



## Baxx (30. April 2006)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:
			
		

> hier meine noch nicht 100% fertiger Indoorträger



Sieht schick aus. Wo hast du die Alu-Profile her?


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (30. April 2006)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht schick aus. Wo hast du die Alu-Profile her?




Profile habe ich bei eBay ersteigert,  2m/15. Im freien Verkauf liegt der Meterpreis bei 15-25 Euro, abhängig von der Profilausführung.

Profil 8 40x40mm -> Herstellerlink http://www.item-international.com/ 


MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackSnake2100 (8. Mai 2006)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:
			
		

> Profile habe ich bei eBay ersteigert,  2m/15. Im freien Verkauf liegt der Meterpreis bei 15-25 Euro, abhängig von der Profilausführung.
> 
> Profil 8 40x40mm -> Herstellerlink http://www.item-international.com/
> 
> ...



Hi,


womit hast du denn die Gewindestange gebogen?


----------



## TheCoffinNail (8. Mai 2006)

Tach! 

Ich hab mir das Modell "alte Vorderradnabe mit Winkeln auf Holzbrett" gebastelt, ohne zusätzliche Befestigung des Bretts (wollte ich eigentlich noch machen, hab dann aber festgestellt, dass das auch so wunnerbar hält.) 
Gesamtkosten: ca. 7,00 EUR 
- Brett: 
Zuschnittrest aus dem Baumarkt: 1,50 EUR 
- Vorderradnabe: 
altes total zerstörtes Billigvorderrad aus der Müllkiste meines Bikehändlers verwertet: 0,00 EUR
- Winkel: 
2 Stück (waren noch in meiner Werkzeugkiste), ca. 4,00 EUR
- Heizungsrohr-Isolierung: 
an die Stoßkanten des Bretts li. und re.; ca. 1,00 EUR 

Das Brett einfach auf Breite zugesägt, die Isolierung links und rechts drann, damit die Innenverkleidung nicht verkratzt und das ganze "satt" sitzt, dann die Winkel mit der Nabe draufgeschraubt und Ende.


----------



## Butch (8. Mai 2006)

TheCoffinNail schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Ich hab mir das Modell "alte Vorderradnabe mit Winkeln auf Holzbrett" gebastelt, ohne zusätzliche Befestigung des Bretts (wollte ich eigentlich noch machen, hab dann aber festgestellt, dass das auch so wunnerbar hält.)
> Gesamtkosten: ca. 7,00 EUR
> ...



Klingt super, kannst Du mal Bilder einstellen. Ich bau mir das Teil nämlich die nächsten Tage auch zusammen.

mfg
Butch


----------



## Baxx (8. Mai 2006)

TheCoffinNail schrieb:
			
		

> Das Brett einfach auf Breite zugesägt, die Isolierung links und rechts drann, damit die Innenverkleidung nicht verkratzt und das ganze "satt" sitzt, dann die Winkel mit der Nabe draufgeschraubt und Ende.



Hm, also ohne Fixierung? Dann hast du deine Bikes doch bei einer Vollbremsung im Kreuz.


----------



## TheCoffinNail (10. Mai 2006)

Butch schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt super, kannst Du mal Bilder einstellen. Ich bau mir das Teil nämlich die nächsten Tage auch zusammen.



Hab seit gestern abend meine neue Digi-Cam und mache schnellstmöglich Bilder!  



			
				Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also ohne Fixierung? Dann hast du deine Bikes doch bei einer Vollbremsung im Kreuz.



Stimmt natürlich - ich habe das Bike nochmal zusätzlich separat mit Spanngurten gesichert. Guter Hinweis! (Sonst ist das Letzte, was einem im Fall der Fälle durch den Kopf geht, womöglich das Ritzel des 12. Ganges...  )


----------



## Beff1 (11. Mai 2006)

TheCoffinNail schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Ich hab mir das Modell "alte Vorderradnabe mit Winkeln auf Holzbrett" gebastelt, ohne zusätzliche Befestigung des Bretts (wollte ich eigentlich noch machen, hab dann aber festgestellt, dass das auch so wunnerbar hält.)
> Gesamtkosten: ca. 7,00 EUR
> ...



Hab ich seit 2 Jahren exact genauso .... nur mit 2 XT VR-Schnellspannern  die beim Händler übrig waren  

Zusätzlich habe ich zwei Spanngurte, die ich an die Ösen im Auot (VW Bora Variant) befestige und damit die Bikes zusätzlich sichere.....

klappt wunderbar.....und hat nichts gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Mai 2006)

TheCoffinNail schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Ich hab mir das Modell "alte Vorderradnabe mit Winkeln auf Holzbrett" gebastelt, ohne zusätzliche Befestigung des Bretts (wollte ich eigentlich noch machen, hab dann aber festgestellt, dass das auch so wunnerbar hält.)
> Gesamtkosten: ca. 7,00 EUR
> ...


Das Modelle habe ich mir auch gebaut, klappt super und ist billig!!!!

Hier zu den Bildern!!!!!


----------



## TheCoffinNail (11. Mai 2006)

TheCoffinNail schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Ich hab mir das Modell "alte Vorderradnabe mit Winkeln auf Holzbrett" gebastelt, ohne zusätzliche Befestigung des Bretts (wollte ich eigentlich noch machen, hab dann aber festgestellt, dass das auch so wunnerbar hält.)
> Gesamtkosten: ca. 7,00 EUR
> ...




Sooo ... hier mal die Bilder von dem guten Stück ... 
(Sorry für die üble Qualität der Pics - hab heute morgen beim rausrennen grad noch dran gedacht und mit dem Handy schnell welche gemacht...)


----------



## Butch (11. Mai 2006)

Ah, wunderbar.
Einfach und funktionell !

Ich muss leider mit dem Bau noch warten, da mein neues Kfz doch erst ende Mai kommt.
Wie und wo genau befestigst Du die Spanngurte im Auto und am Bike nochmal ?

mfg
Butch


----------



## TheCoffinNail (11. Mai 2006)

Butch schrieb:
			
		

> Wie und wo genau befestigst Du die Spanngurte im Auto und am Bike nochmal ?



Da musst du mal in deinem neuen Auto schauen, welche Möglichkeiten sich bieten. Bei waren immer irgendwelche Ösen, durch die ich die Gurte (ich nehm immer die mit ca. 3cm Breite) ziehen konnte. Zum einen welche die extra zur Ladungssicherung vorgesehen sind, oder aber Halteösen der umgeklappten Rücksitzbank (seitlich oder im Boden...). Die Lage der Ösen ist m.E. eher zweitrangig, da das Bike mit dem Ständer ja prinzipiell sicher steht. Die Gurte dienen nur zur Sicherung gegen Abflug im Falle einer Vollbremsung. Ich kann dir leider keine "Anwendungsfotos" anbieten, da ich inzwischen sowohl mein Bike (jetzt mit Steckachse), als auch mein Auto (Vaneo - zum einfach reinstellen, ohne irgendwas abzubauen  ) gewechselt habe... 



PS: Schickes Liteville ... schöööön schwarz ...


----------



## Dafi (11. Mai 2006)

fahre jetzt seit 1995 mit der Holzbrett/Winkel/Naben Konstruktion (Audi A6, VW Passat) ohne zusätzliche Abspannung und da ist noch nix umgefallen etc. lediglich beim Transport von vier Bikes werden diese miteinander verzurrt damits net scheuern kann.
Wie soll das Bike durch die Gegend fliegen bei ner Vollbremsung? Beim mir liegt das Brett direkt an den umgeklappten Rücksitzen an da geht nix mehr nach vorne, nach oben begrenzt das Dach (außer Cabrio/Kleinbus). Wenn man ein Bike transportiert und das schräg aufstellt kann man im Schleudergang durch die Alpen.

Dafi


----------



## TheCoffinNail (12. Mai 2006)

Dafi schrieb:
			
		

> fahre jetzt seit 1995 mit der Holzbrett/Winkel/Naben Konstruktion (Audi A6, VW Passat) ohne zusätzliche Abspannung und da ist noch nix umgefallen etc.



Umfallen ist nicht das Problem ... das Ding steht bei mir auch "Bombenfest" - da fällt nix um ... aber hast du dich schonmal mit dem Thema Ladungssicherung beschäftigt? 
Wenn du mal die Chance hast dir beim ADAC o.ä. ein paar Filme dazu anzuschauen, wirst du erstaunt sein mit welcher Leichtigkeit z.B. ein ungesicherter 10 Kilo-Koffer aus dem Kofferraum sämtliche Sitzreihen durchschlägt und dann im Armaturenbrett einschlägt...   

Seit ich sowas weiß, zurre ich sogar meine Einkäufe fest - dauert ca. 10 Sek. und bringt schon was ...


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (16. Mai 2006)

BlackSnake2100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> womit hast du denn die Gewindestange gebogen?




Mit einem kleinen Schraubstock dessen Backenbreite genau gepaßt haben.

MMN


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (16. Mai 2006)

So habe Zeit gefunden um meinen Indoor Bikehalterung fertigzustellen und zu testen. Gehalten wird der Träger durch die auf der Unterseite befestigten gebogenen Öse, die in den vorhandenen Halteclips der Rücksitzbank eingeklickt wird.















​



MMN


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2006)

Bin auch gerade am basteln.
Ist auf dem Bild aber nur die klemmbare Führung. Die eigentliche Befestigung fehlt noch.
Aber notfalls kann man auch schon so fahren.
Beim 2ten Bike, des kommt links daneben mit Lenker nach vorne, muß ich es es auch so machen das ich ein Rad ausbaue.
Will ja auch noch drinn übernachten. 
Drumm mal die Frage. Wo genau sind denn diese Aluprofile her und was kosten die so?


G.


----------



## daywalker71 (17. Mai 2006)

Hi

*NeidischGuckt*

Ihr wisst gar nicht wie gut Ihr es habt...

Hab nen A4 Avant (98er) und mein Bike passt net aufrecht rein, da Wagen dafür schlicht zu niedrig. Die Junior T. baut viel zu hoch auf und selbst wenn man sie per Gurt zusammenzieht gehts net hochkant rein.

Mit bleibt nur das Dach, da meine Anhängerkupplung ne Audi-Abnehmbare ist und da nur der richtig teure Thule dran geht. So ein Shit alles.... so wuchte ich die 15 Kg immer munter aufs Dächle. Verbrauch? Fahre Diesel und über 7l/100km kommt der net. Höchstens mit vollgelandenem Anhänger dahinter. Dann sinds 8 Liter -- DIESEL

Habt Ihr es vielleicht gut. Will auch das Bike rein haben..

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elnin0 (12. März 2007)

Genau solche "Ösen" such ich auch noch ...

jemand ne Ahnung wie das heißt oder wo man solche bekommt?

ah und "mitmirnicht" wie hast du die Schnellspannachsen fixiert? ist das eine hohle Gewindestange?

Gruß und Danke Elnin0



Baxx schrieb:


> Hm, dazu müsste ich zu meinen Eltern und dort den Keller durchsuchen  . Hier mal ein Bild für eine grobe Vorstellung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Didi123 (13. März 2007)

elnin0 schrieb:


> Genau solche "Ösen" such ich auch noch ...
> 
> jemand ne Ahnung wie das heißt oder wo man solche bekommt?
> 
> ...



Kannst mal im Baumarkt schauen, bei den Vorhängeschlössern...

Ich bau' mir grad einen neuen Innenraumträger mit Aluprofil.
Als Halterung verwende ich Achsen aus alten Shimano-Naben, die haben aussen M9-Gewinde und sind für die Schnellspanner hohlgebohrt!


----------



## MasterOfDesaste (13. März 2007)

Hat sich schon jemand eine Lösung für eine Befestigung der Bikehalterung in den Sitzverankerungen eines Galaxy/Sharan/Alhambra gebastelt?

Die bieten sich ja dazu an. Dann würde der Bikehalter jeweils nur aus einer Nabe und einem Schnappverschluss für die Sitzverankerungen im Boden bestehen. Ich habe leider im Netz nicht dazu gefunden.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> ....M9-Gewinde.....




   

G.


----------



## Didi123 (13. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



MANN, mach' mich nicht schwach - dachte schon ich kann keine Schieblehre mehr ablesen, aber das ist tatsächlich M9!
Ist eine Achse aus einer Deore Nabe (HB-M 525), die ich mal auseinandergenommen hab'...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2007)

Ist vielleicht dann ein 3/8tel Zollgewinde.

G.


----------



## turo (13. März 2007)

Hallo Daywalker71, gehen die Bikes bei deinem Audi nicht stehend rein, wenn du die Sattelstützen rausnimmst? Hab auch einen A4 (JG 02) und habe meine Bikes stehend in einer Klemmvorrichtung, welche in der Rücklehenenhalterung einklinkt.

Turo


----------



## Didi123 (13. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht dann ein 3/8tel Zollgewinde.
> 
> G.



Nee, ist M9 - hab' extra das PDF angehängt...
Die "brauchbaren" Naben ab LX aufwärts haben dann M10, aber Deore- (und andere minderwertige) Naben haben M9...!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Nee, ist M9 - hab' extra das PDF angehängt...
> Die "brauchbaren" Naben ab LX aufwärts haben dann M10, aber Deore- (und andere minderwertige) Naben haben M9...!




Aha, des PDF hat bei mir net funktioniert 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (14. März 2007)

Hab aber auch ein Brett mit Vorderradhaltern im Auto drin - für den Transport von Bikes mit Schnellspanngabeln. Das Brett hat unten noch etwas Klettband dran, somit sitzt es besser, da es am Teppich haftet. Das Hinterrad wird immer mit Gurt fixiert...


----------



## elnin0 (18. März 2007)

Soooo,

die Planung geht weiter. Mein einziges Problem: wo bekomme ich Aluprofil am besten her? Also Baumärkte haben sowas schonmal nicht... 

Toll wäre eine gewisse Auswahl, fände so eine flachse Schiene wie bei Radstand schön.

Danke Elnin0


----------



## daywalker71 (18. März 2007)

Hi

@Turo
1. Das ehemalige Rennrad, ja. Logisch das das reingeht
2. Das Hardtail das ich gerade aufbaue, vermutlich
3. Das Big Hit... No Way! Da liegt es nicht am Heck, sondern an der Gabel. Selbst wenn man mit nem Spanngurt die Gabel zusammenzieht haut das mit der Höhe nicht hin. Dafür ist der A4 zu niedrig. In der Länge ist das auch noch arg, da ich das alte Biggi habe mit langem Radstand. Längentechnisch hat das so eben hin.... aber eben net in der Höhe. Außer ich nehme Schäden am Fahrzeughimmel in Kauf (allein beim Versuch 3 Schrammen reingemacht) .Das Biggi geht nur außen dran...

Das Problem mit den Freeridern im Wagen ist reichlich bekannt, hatten wir schon mehrfach im Forum. Die bauen vorne halt zu hoch auch. 

Für den aktuellen A6 gibts Innenraumhalter die in der Reserveradmulde montiert werden. Natürlich auch ausprobiert, aber... die Gabel samt Lenker passt auch zusammengezogen nicht aufrecht durch die Heckklappe und da die Mulde ja nicht am Rand sondern weiter innen ist, steht das Bike zu weit drinnen und es passt nicht mehr in der Länge. Daher habe ich auch diese Variante beim A5 (B5) verwerfen müssen.

Hardtails und CC Fullys sind nicht so hoch und sind kompakter, da mag das gehen, beim langhubigen Freerider ist es oft zu eng für stehenden Innenraumtransport. Liegend, zerlegt natürlich kein Ding.


----------



## McBike (18. März 2007)

aluprofile gibt es im baumarkt. die marke weis ich gerade nicht aber speziell obi und bauhaus ham ne ganze latte von.


----------



## Didi123 (18. März 2007)

elnin0 schrieb:


> Soooo,
> 
> die Planung geht weiter. Mein einziges Problem: wo bekomme ich Aluprofil am besten her? Also BaumÃ¤rkte haben sowas schonmal nicht...
> 
> ...



Aluprofile gibt's bei *item* (www.item.info), die haben auch einen super Online Katalog. 
Bestellen kannst Du dann bei den regionalen Niederlassungen per Fax oder email, auch als Privatmann. 
Kein Mindermengenzuschlag ab â¬ 50 .-, und die hat man sehr schnell zusammen... 

Ich hab' jetzt als GrundtrÃ¤ger das Profil 120x30 Leicht genommen (ist Ã¼berdimensioniert, ich weiÃ  ), kostet ca. â¬ 32 .- pro Meter.
Wahrscheinlich reicht auch 80x20 oder etwas in dieser GrÃ¶Ãenordnung, aber ich hab's gern etwas robuster! 

Wenn Du Std.-Profile 40x40 suchst, da gibt's oft Reste bei ebay fÃ¼r kleines Geld. 

Gibt' auch noch andere Lieferanten, schau' mal bei www.wlw.de!


McBike

Du redest aber nicht von diesen 10x10 Spielzeugprofilen oder RÃ¶hrchen mit 5 mm Durchmesser, oder...?!


----------



## elnin0 (18. März 2007)

Danke Didi!

und das Spielzeug bei OBI mit den Plastikverbindern ist ja nur überteuert und ungegeignet.

Gruß
Elnin0

P.S. hat jemand Schnellspanner und alte Naben übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBike (18. März 2007)

nee obi und bauhaus haben 

http://www.alutech.de/ 

ich glaube nicht, daß das spielzeug ist, wobei dein link auch sehr gut ausschaut.


----------



## Didi123 (19. März 2007)

McBike schrieb:


> nee obi und bauhaus haben
> 
> http://www.alutech.de/
> 
> ich glaube nicht, daß das spielzeug ist, wobei dein link auch sehr gut ausschaut.



Hab's jetzt nicht so genau angeschaut, scheint aber eher für den Dekobereich zu sein.

Bosch-Rexroth hat auch was, hier der Link zum Online-Shop.
Weiß aber nicht, ob die auch an Endkunden verkaufen...


----------



## elnin0 (19. März 2007)

Tach Didi,

soo die Item Teile gefallen mir echt sehr gut... suche noch ne Inspiration für den Gabelhalter, also die Teile die auf den Grundträger aufgeschraubt werden. Hab da für mich noch nicht die perfekte Lösung ausgetüftelt. 

Wie hast du das gelöst Didi? Hast vielleicht Lust uns mit ein Bildern zu beglücken?

Gruß
Elnin0


----------



## Didi123 (19. März 2007)

elnin0 schrieb:


> Tach Didi,
> 
> soo die Item Teile gefallen mir echt sehr gut... suche noch ne Inspiration für den Gabelhalter, also die Teile die auf den Grundträger aufgeschraubt werden. Hab da für mich noch nicht die perfekte Lösung ausgetüftelt.
> 
> ...



Bilder gibt's noch keine, aber unten ist ein Screenshot vom CAD-Entwurf.






Das Profil ist das erwähnte 40x40, welches man oft billig bei ebay bekommt.
Die eigtl. Aufnahme ist eine alte Shimanoachse (M9! - M10 Achsen gehen aber auch ), innen handelsübliche Beilagscheibe, dann eine gedrehte Distanzbuchse und ganz außen sind die Shimano-Muttern, die normalerweise gegen den Konus gekontert werden...
In die Achse kommen dann die Schnellspanner rein.
Das Maß 1380 ist übrigens die Gesamtbreite des Grundprofils, ist bei meinem Auto halt gerade so lang.

Die Aufnahme ist noch nicht getestet aber ich denke, das sollte funktionieren!

Hier gibt's was: *klick*


----------



## Brägel (19. März 2007)

Auch interessante Lösungen

http://www.ibt-bike-transport.de/


----------



## Didi123 (19. März 2007)

Wird das direkt an die Rückenlehne gespaxt?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2007)

Melde mich auch mal wieder.
Habs mir einfacher gemacht und einfach das passende Auto zu meinem Rad gekauft 
So paßt eins komplett rein und eins mit ausgebautem Hinterrad und ganz wichtig, danebn paßt noch eine Thermarest Delux (die in Sonderlänge und besonders dick) zum übernachten.
Dafür muß dann aber ein Schnellausbausitz hinten weichen.
Mit solchen Bergabrädern ist man nämlich im Gegensatz zu normalen Bikes ziemlich schnell am Ende bei Normalkombis 

G.


----------



## Didi123 (19. März 2007)

Net schlecht, aber wär's nicht einfacher das Vorderrad auszubauen...?
Was ist das für ein Auto?

War auch lang am suchen (für Normalräder), die modernen Kombis sind innen fast alle zu niedrig!
Jetzt passen zwei eben so rein...


----------



## Pumabert (19. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Auto?
> 
> .



Sieht aus wie ein Renault Traffic


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2007)

Ja, ist ein Trafic 

@Didi123: Hab ja eh nur ein Rohloffhinterrad für die beiden Räder, deswegen war hinten für mich die logische alternative.
Außerdem hätte ich sonst was mit Steckachse bauen müssen und so wars leichter 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (20. März 2007)

Das Profil für meinen Grundträger ist heute gekommen!







Vielleicht kann ich den Träger am WE fertig machen, dann kommen noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## elnin0 (20. März 2007)

Hmmm Didi sieht schööön aus. Glaub den will ich auch. Wie befestigst du deinen 40x40 Halter darauf?

Soo und ich arbeite mich mal in Autocad nu ein. Sonst kann ich die Knoten in meinem Hirn nie lösen. Heute Nacht sogar von Design Ideen zu dem Träger geträumt.

Gruß
Elnin0


----------



## Didi123 (21. März 2007)

Ich nehm' einfach Nutensteine mit Gewinde, damit man die Aufnahmen verschieben kann.
Dachte erst an M8, aber die Nuten sind im Grundprofil sind nur 6,5 mm breit.
Werd's jetzt erst mal mit M6 probieren, aber das gefällt mir nicht besonders.
Werde wahrscheinlich die Nuten etwas nachfräsen, so dass ich 8er Schrauben nehmen kann.

Mal sehen...


----------



## fivepole (23. März 2007)

Achso, will eigentlich jemand meinen haben? Ist so einer:






Wird schlichtweg nicht mehr gebraucht.

Cheerio ...


----------



## daywalker71 (23. März 2007)

Hi

So nen Teilchen hatte ich auch mal. Heute nur noch die Halter. Die blöde Stange hat bei einigen Autos das Problem das sie die Türverkleidungen der hinteren Seitentüren eindrücken, bzw. nicht ganz fest zu spannen sind, da die Türverkleidungen leicht nachgeben. Richtig dumm läufts wenn die Tieftöner man dran glauben müssen weil des Teil bei der Bremsung nach vorne rutschte an der Plastikverkleidung der Türpappe  

Seit dem hab isch ne Allergie gegen diese Seitenwandabdrückersysteme.

Die Halter selber sind ganz gut und zugezogen halten die. Da kann man was draus basteln. Hab den Halter lange dann im Keller im Schrauberraum als Halterung auf der Werkbank festgeschraubt gehabt.


----------



## Didi123 (25. März 2007)

Fertig:






Bessere Bilder kommen - bei Interesse - im Laufe der Woche...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. März 2007)

Gefällt mir gut, was ihr macht. Da hät ich auch gern nen Kombi.
Kann aber nur leider damit mithalten :


----------



## 2stpsfwd (25. März 2007)

irgendwie muss man ja mit Torque und ES in Richtung Bikepark kommen!


----------



## uphillking (25. März 2007)

Meine "Reste"-Bastelösung. Fahrzeug Golf 4, Bike diagonal im Innenraum und ausgebautes VR mit beiligendem Pedalriemen am HR angeschnallt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. März 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> irgendwie muss man ja mit Torque und ES in Richtung Bikepark kommen!



Du meinst richtung idar-oberstein. ich brauch keine parks, ich muss nur in den hunsrück


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. März 2007)

Hat jemand eine einfache Idee wie man eine Befestigung für 20 mm Steckachsen bauen kann?


----------



## daywalker71 (25. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI zeigt: Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg  

@Didi
Fein Fein... nicht nur der Halter


----------



## Didi123 (25. März 2007)

daywalker71 schrieb:
			
		

> @Didi
> Fein Fein... nicht nur der Halter










Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine einfache Idee wie man eine Befestigung für 20 mm Steckachsen bauen kann?



Schau' mal bei www.radstand.de/Funktionsweise (dann runterscrollen zu "Prinzip Steckachsaufnahme"), die haben die Steckachsbefestigung so gelöst:











Recht simpel!


----------



## 2stpsfwd (25. März 2007)

> Hat jemand eine einfache Idee wie man eine Befestigung für 20 mm Steckachsen bauen kann?



kommt auf das System drauf an: 

Lösung1: 
zwei Parallele Platten mit 20mm Bohrungen, durch die dann die Steckachse geführt wird (für RS z.B. bessere Lösung - da Maxle)

Lösung2: 
eine Plastestange/Achse mit 20mm Durchmesser und ca. 13cm Länge besorgen und diese dann auf einen Klotz draufschrauben --> Ausfallenden nehmen Plasteachse auf (bei Weichem Material evtl. auch für die Manitou HexAchse geeignet)


----------



## tripletschiee (27. März 2007)

auch bei *radfazz.de* gibt es fertige einbausätze zum in-car-bike-transport!

auch bei *bikeinside.de* gibt es solche systeme.

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (1. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch was: 
Das Profil ist 120x30 von item und kostet (L=1380 mm) incl. Versand, Zuschnitt und 2 Endkappen ca.  80 .- !!

Von der Stabilität her reicht locker ein 80x20 Profil, das ist auch eine ganze Ecke billiger...


----------



## Iller (1. April 2007)

Sehr günstige Aluprofile gibt es auch bei http://www.kritec-gmbh.de/
bestellen kann man einfach per email.


----------



## tripletschiee (2. April 2007)

Ich war am wochenende auch mal aktiv und hab mir eine innenraumhalterung gebaut! nur hab ich keine aluprofile verwendet, sondern leimholz aus buche.

ich hab eine rock shox pike mit steckachse und einen opel zafira.

bilder und anleitung werden folgen.

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (3. April 2007)

sodala, meine halterung für den innenraum ist fertig!





















außerdem hab ich eine anleitung gebastelt, nach der man das gute teil nachbauen kann.

-- Klick mich --

das file hat ca. 2MB!

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## Schwarzwild (6. April 2007)

Zur zusätzlichen Sicherung gegen Umkippen oder bei Vollbremsung zieht man einen Spanngurt durch die Handgriffe oberhalb der hinteren Wagentüren und verzurrt ihn mit den zu sichernden Rädern. Funktioniert sowohl bei Eigenbaulösungen als auch bei gekauften Systemen (wie Thule 592).
Dazu braucht das Brett nicht unbedingt am Boden befestigt zu werden.


----------



## elnin0 (6. April 2007)

Iller schrieb:


> Sehr günstige Aluprofile gibt es auch bei http://www.kritec-gmbh.de/
> bestellen kann man einfach per email.



Danke für den Tipp, scheint ne ganze Ecke günstiger zu sein...

Hab mir das Profil als Grundträger mal ausgekuckt:





denkt ihr das ist stabil genug?

Gruß
Elnin0


----------



## Didi123 (7. April 2007)

elnin0 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, scheint ne ganze Ecke günstiger zu sein...
> 
> Hab mir das Profil als Grundträger mal ausgekuckt:
> 
> ...



Reicht locker, mußt Du aber irgendwie im Fahrzeug befestigen! 
Von selbst - so wie die oben gezeigt Lösung mit Brett - wird das nicht gut stehen bleiben, v.a. nicht beim Bremsen!

Wegen Stabilität würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. 
Schätze ich könnte mein Profil auch locker als Auffahrrampe für 'nen Bobcat gebrauchen...!


----------



## Tifftoff (9. April 2007)

Ich arbeite bei Kemmler und Riehle in Reutlingen. Wer Interesse an Aluprofilen hat, kann sich ja mal mit mir in Verbindung setzen. Wie wir preislich im Vergleich zu Item liegen weiss ich nicht so genau. Die genauen Preise müßte ich nachfragen.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (10. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am basteln.
> Ist auf dem Bild aber nur die klemmbare Führung. Die eigentliche Befestigung fehlt noch.
> Aber notfalls kann man auch schon so fahren.
> Beim 2ten Bike, des kommt links daneben mit Lenker nach vorne, muß ich es es auch so machen das ich ein Rad ausbaue.
> ...



 Respekt, die Variante (ohne die verstellbare Stütze) finde ich am aufgeräumtesten. Statt der Zusatzstütze werde ich wohl einen Spanngurt nehmen und ansonsten Deine Konstruktion recht dreist kopieren


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Respekt, die Variante (ohne die verstellbare Stütze) finde ich am aufgeräumtesten. Statt der Zusatzstütze werde ich wohl einen Spanngurt nehmen und ansonsten Deine Konstruktion recht dreist kopieren



Hat sich jetzt auch seit fast einem Jahr bewährt.
Hab über die Gewindestange innen ein gebogenes Alublech am Boden festgeschraubt damit der Reifen beim reinrollern schön drüberrollert.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. April 2007)

Mein Epic passt sogar in meinen Twingo. 

Ich habe die bewährte Holzplattenwinkelkonstruktion, passt wunderbar. Da das Hinterrad ebenfalls raus muß, habe ich für hinten ne Halterung aus einer Achse und einem Locheisen gebaut, damit das Schaltwerk nicht aufsitzt.

Für die Optik noch ein bissle lackiert und fertig, Materialkosten sind verschwindend gering.













Gruß Felix


----------



## McBike (5. Juni 2007)

so hat etwas länger gedauert bis ich das ganze mal eingebaut und Bilder gemacht habe. 

Vielen Dank nochmal an die Unterstützung von Tifftoff 













alle unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/18070 einzusehen.


----------



## mystical_meo (6. Juni 2007)

@McBike

Vorab ... klasse Arbeit  

wie fixierst Du die Heckpartie? Bei einer Bremsung schnellt das Rad üblicherweise nach vorne, heck entlastet und es schlägt u.U. nach rechts oder links.

Hätte warscheinlich im Bereich Hinterrad ein Alu U- oder V-Profil in Reifenbreite am Untergrund befestigt. Sofern dieser es zuläst (notfalls Querschiene entwerfen). Hinterrad kann somit nicht zu den Seiten hin schleudern und mittels Spanngummi oder -gurt im Profil fixiert werden.

Was meinst Du?

Greets MeO


----------



## Didi123 (6. Juni 2007)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> @McBike
> 
> Vorab ... klasse Arbeit
> 
> ...



Weiß' jetzt nicht welches Auto das ist, aber sieht nach (Mini-)Van aus.
Glaub' jetzt ned, dass der so gute Bremsen hat, dass es das Hinterrad lupfen könnte.
Dazu braucht's schon was sportlicheres, aber da passen dann keine Räder mehr rein...


----------



## mystical_meo (6. Juni 2007)

@Didi

wie schauts bei Rechts- / Linksschlenkern, oder generell Kurvenfahrt aus 

Schon mal mit dem PKW, in einer Kurve, durch ein Schlagloch oder über eine Bodenwelle gehopst?

Bin der Meinung, hier sollte man einfach Vorsorge tragen!


----------



## McBike (7. Juni 2007)

@Didi und Mystical_meo

also bis jetzt gar nicht (hatte ich auch nicht vor).
Der erste Live Einsatz kommt Samstag (AB, Landstrasse..) dann berichte ich mal

p.s ist ein 307 SW - aber daß mini vans schlechte bremsen haben ist mir neu


----------



## mystical_meo (7. Juni 2007)

McBike schrieb:


> @Didi und Mystical_meo
> 
> also bis jetzt gar nicht (hatte ich auch nicht vor).
> Der erste Live Einsatz kommt Samstag (AB, Landstrasse..) dann berichte ich mal
> ...



Freue mich auf berichte 

ja ja, die van's mit "schwachen" bremsen bei "leichtem" übergewicht (Achtung Ironie)


----------



## Didi123 (8. Juni 2007)

McBike schrieb:


> p.s ist ein 307 SW - aber daß mini vans schlechte bremsen haben ist mir neu



Hab' nicht gesagt, dass die Bremsen schlecht sind... 


Didi123 schrieb:


> ...Glaub' jetzt ned, dass der so gute Bremsen hat, dass es das Hinterrad lupfen könnte.





mystical_meo schrieb:


> @Didi
> 
> wie schauts bei Rechts- / Linksschlenkern, oder generell Kurvenfahrt aus
> Schon mal mit dem PKW, in einer Kurve, durch ein Schlagloch oder über eine Bodenwelle gehopst?



Wird höchstens dann interessant, wenn man ein (bretthartes) Sportfahrwerk drin hat.
Minivan o. Peugeot 307 SW --> i.d.R. kein Sportfahrwerk! 

Bedingt durch die feste Einspannung des Rades an der Gabel sollte man sich m.E. in Kurven ohnehin etwas zurückhalten, da durch die Fliehkräfte und die Hebelwirkung die Einspannstelle nicht unerheblichen seitlichen Kräften bzw. Momenten ausgesetzt ist.
Hab' jetzt keine Zeit und Lust das auszurechnen, aber man tut sicher gut daran, die Kurven etwas langsamer zu nehmen!
Falls es wirklich mal das Hinterrad versetzen sollte z.B. bei einem unfreiwilligem Elchtest oder auch einer Bodenwelle: 
So what! Wie weit kann das Hinterrad denn kommen...?

Natürlich spricht auch nichts dagegen einen Spanngurt zu benutzen, wenn man unbedingt möchte, dann haben die Ösen im Kofferaumboden wenigstens einen Nutzen...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Mein Epic passt sogar in meinen Twingo.
> 
> Ich habe die bewährte Holzplattenwinkelkonstruktion, passt wunderbar. Da das Hinterrad ebenfalls raus muß, habe ich für hinten ne Halterung aus einer Achse und einem Locheisen gebaut, damit das Schaltwerk nicht aufsitzt.
> 
> ...


*
Nach ganz tiefem graben hole ich diesen Thread aus folgendem Grund mal wieder hoch. 
Aufgrund eines Autowechselns habe ich meine oben gebaute Twingobikeinnenraumhalterung zu verschenken. 
Falls also jemand in der Nähe von Karlsruhe wohnt, kann dieser sich diese gerne abholen, sonst wandert sie auf den Sperrmüll!!!* Bei Interesse einfach mailen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (3. Juni 2013)

Die Eigenbauten hier in diesem Thema waren sehr interessant. Ich habe mir auf dieser Grundlage auch mal einen Halter für den Touran gebaut.









Auf Anfrage stelle ich gerne Detailbilder zur Verfuegung.


----------



## Henne78 (30. Mai 2019)

@sundancer....

Muss du bei dieser Art Befestigung die Räder noch zusätzlich mit Spanngurten sichern oder halten diese allein in der Halterung?


----------



## sundancer (12. Juni 2019)

Henne78 schrieb:


> @sundancer....
> 
> Muss du bei dieser Art Befestigung die Räder noch zusätzlich mit Spanngurten sichern oder halten diese allein in der Halterung?



Die Bikes sind nur in den Halterungen und die Halterung ist an den Verzurrösen befestigt. Inzwischen habe ich mir die originale Schiene von Bikeinside geholt. Diese wird quer im Auto Verspannt. Die Räder werden aber auf die selbe Weise befestigt. Hält perfekt


----------

